# Should Jasp Go On FAT Pets ?



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

English Springers -

Height: Dogs 48-56cm. Bitches 46-51cm.
Weight: Dogs 20-25kg. Bitches 18-23kg.

Jaspers An Show Type X Field/Working Type ( Show Types Being Much Larger And Heavier I Belive .. )

He Was Always A Normal Ideal Weight But When We Moved Here He Ended Up Staying At My Nans For A Month And She Fattened Him Up ! He Weighed 32 KG When We Got Him Back ! So He Has Been On A Strict Diet And Excersise Plan .. He Is Now 25 KG And He Only JUST Fits Into The Ideal Springers Weight .. He Gets No Human Snacks , The Only Food He Gets Is HIS - Cooked Meat And A Small Amount Of Brown Rice Soaked In The Meat Juice And Raw Veggies ( And Rawhide Bones For His Teeth Every Other Week . Tried Him On A Raw Diet But He Diddnt Eat It .. ) . I Can Feel His Ribs Fine Not Much Fat At All Between His Skin And Ribs .. He Seems Happy He Runs Alot Before Panting ( Considering The Turkish Heat Anyway ! ) So What Im Saying Is Should We Push Him To 23/24 Kilos ? Or Is His Current Wieght Of 25 Kilos Fine ?

A Few Pics
























( ^ I Know His Collar Is Way Big In That Pic )

--

Him A Month Ago ( About 3 Months Into His Diet )


















Please Give Your Opinions

By The Way If Your Wondering I Dont Care About His Looks If That Make Sense Im Just Concerned About His Health x

- 
Natalie And Jaspa x


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

i think he looks like a nice healthy dog. hes lovley


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

hE LOOKS BEAUTIFUL. I think you need to be able to just feel the ribs??? There is a difference between solid and overweight!


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

Thankyou Both So Much 

I Just Took Some Pictures Of Him Literally Just Ran Downstairs With The Camera



















Just Because -










I Personally Think He Is Now The Ideal Wieght Its Just I Would Apreciate It So Much If I Get More Peopel To Reply And Post Whether Or Not They Think He Is Perfect The Wieght He Is At Now Or If We Should Push Him To 23/24 Kilos ( I Think Then He Will Be Too Skinny  And Not Much Left To Hug !!  )

Thanks Everyone Please Post A Reply !


----------



## Blaxen (May 4, 2008)

I wouldn't get too het up about the breed standards weights! I know in my breed, they recommend them to be about 10 kilos lighter than most of our breeding line and none of them are fat, far from it. Each dog is different in how they hold their weight and remember muscle always weighs more than fat  He looks perfect and he is within standard. so just enjoy him


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

In the second to last picture he looks perfectly built, definatly nothing to worry about!


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Trickey to know without giving hima hug! Lovely face and whiskers


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Jasper looks in good shape,
My vet told me you should be able to run your hands down the side of your dog and feel his ribs and you should see a "waist" just in front of the hips.

Looking at the last picture you can definately see a "waist" - I'm afraid to check the ribs I'd need a cuddle Please send the ticket ASAP so I can give Jasper a proper check


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

hes looking good to me.. the vets have told me my chocolate lab is slightly overweight compared to the standard of females.... but when i go to shows ive actually had someone come up to me asking if i starve her  it really upset me but she has alot of muscle as she works and stays slim also.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

Gundoggal said:


> hes looking good to me.. the vets have told me my chocolate lab is slightly overweight compared to the standard of females.... but when i go to shows ive actually had someone come up to me asking if i starve her  it really upset me but she has alot of muscle as she works and stays slim also.


Wow she's stunning!!!  I can't remember the last time I saw a nicely weighted chocolate Labrador!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

Both Jasper and the chocolate lab look fine to me.  To really tell though you have to get your hands on them - you should be able to feel the ribs when you run your hands down their sides, and you should be able to feel their backbone when you run your hand along their backs.


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

They both look fine - my gran keeps her bassets really thin due to avoiding back problems. Their ribs are really sticking out but the vet thinks they look good.. I personally think they are way way too thin. To me they look anorexic but she would really disagree with me and i value my life too much to pass comment!!


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks Everyone  

Gundoggal Your Chocolate Lab Looks Adorable !


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

both of your dogs look fab. i was wondering what sort of weight my two should be as there is no charts for them as they are cross breeds. i know you should be able to feel their ribs slightly but due to mine having a double coat all i can bloody feel is hair!!!!!! lol.


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Sometimes you can see better when they are naked in the bath!!!!


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

good idea!! they are going to be having one in the next couple of days, lol, with have a good feel then.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

He looks fine to me as long as you can feel a rib then he's ok .I too wouldn't pay much attention to weight charts or the weights on breed standards unless you are showing a breed that has to be weighed eg miniture dachshunds.

In my breed the vets charts say whippets should be 9-12 kilos my smallest bitch is 12 kilos and Owen can go up to a whopping 18kg and no he's not fat or big he's breed standard just needs to carry a little more weight to look good else he looks skinny and scrawny. The vets charts give weights for racing whippets which are smaller and lighter than their show bred cousins


----------

